# same problems different year



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

my body has not done the magic 'reset' since having my first child like so many people told me it would....my periods are still irregular and all over the place so I'm pretty confident my issues of lack of ovulation have continued to exist. My question is...if ovulation proves to be a difficulty again when the time comes to try again what treatment would be available free on the NHS? Clomid? Also to successfully conceive and have a live birth I had a 'scratch' and also took progesterone. Would either of these be free? Just want to know where I stand so my husband and I can decide what the parameters are of us trying again and how far we'd be willing to go finically and treatment wise.

Thanks


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Danielle,

With the way the nhs works, what you are entitled to will depend on the rules your ccg has set for your area. I think if you Google ccg fertility eligibility criteria you should be able to find the guidelines for where you live. Re: progesterone, that may well depend on how supportive your gp is. 

Good luck, it must feel like starting your fertility battle all over again


----------

